# Trash - Deutscher Trailer zum Abenteuerfilm mit Charlie Sheen



## FlorianStangl (27. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Trash - Deutscher Trailer zum Abenteuerfilm mit Martin Sheen* gefragt. 


                Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Trash - Deutscher Trailer zum Abenteuerfilm mit Martin Sheen


----------



## ReD101 (27. August 2014)

Das ist nicht Charlie Sheen, sondern Martin Sheen.


----------



## kidou1304 (27. August 2014)

wollte ich auch grade schreiben..oh man...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. August 2014)

Ich hab das mal gefixed.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2014)

Das ist Charlie Sheen... In 20 Jahren vielleicht.


----------



## Redlion1979 (27. August 2014)

Martin Sheen... ist der Vater von der Kocksnase Charlie Sheen  und der ist in dem Film... 

Trailer ist Super...


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. August 2014)

ReD101 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht Charlie Sheen, sondern Martin Sheen.


Ja, Asche auf mein Haupt, ich hab die Namen verwechselt, sorry.


----------

